
PostRank has been acquired by Google - Anon84
http://www.postrank.com/
======
igrigorik
Wooot! Kudos to our team, that's where all the credit lies.

~~~
enricobianco
Thank you, sir! =D

------
aortenzi
I certainly hope that this doesn't make Ilya give up Ruby and EventMachine.
Congratulations PostRank team!

------
jakeludington
Congrats PostRank! This seems like a natural fit considering the tie in to
Google Analytics.

------
dewang
Cool! I use PostRank every single day to filter out my feeds.

